#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Bunita, pequena e potente, nova APC 5A-15 com chipset atheros e 800mw de potencia.

## viatel

Achei interessante compartilhar as fotos dela aberta, ela promete bater na nanoloco M5, mas pelos testes que eu fiz em campo, trocando uma nanolocoM5 por esta intelbras APC 5A-15 na mesma instalação o sinal ficou igual, até o ccq igual, então acho que já é um otimo resultado.

Segundo o datasheet ela tem :

» Mais potência: até 29 dBm ou 800 mW de potência de saída;
» Mais larguras de banda: 5, 10, 20 e 40 MHz;
» Mais processamento: 80.000 pacotes por segundo;
» Mais proteção: isolação extra na porta Ethernet (LAN).
» iPoll v3: nova versão do protocolo proprietário;
» Suporte ao IPv6: roteamento IPv6;

----------


## MrLinoX

parece ate uma nano loco m5

----------


## icarooo

Preço fora da realidade

----------


## JonasMT

> Preço fora da realidade


Fora nada, custa 239,00 é funciona no mesmo patamar de uma sxt. Nem vou falar de nanobeam e nano loco pois eles comem poeira.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Fora nada, custa 239,00 é funciona no mesmo patamar de uma sxt. Nem vou falar de nanobeam e nano loco pois eles comem poeira.


Onde encontrou esse preço? No ML, APC 5A-15 está a partir de uns R$300.

----------


## JonasMT

> Onde encontrou esse preço? No ML, APC 5A-15 está a partir de uns R$300.


No ml e cara msm, peguei diretamente no distribuidor do meu estado o modelo de 20dbi ta 269,00 vou pegar so dele pela pouca diferença de preço. Ipool rodando ok, ja wom continua um lixo msm na versao 3. Estou usando apc90 5a paguei 430,00 se nao me falhe a memoria!

----------


## JonasMT

> Os preços sugeridos para os rádios da nova linha APC Atheros nos distribuidores Intelbras durante o mês de junho são:
> 
> *APC 5A-15* - CPE/PTP com antena de 15 dBi
> *R$ 249,90*
> 
> *APC 5A-20* - CPE/PTP com antena de 20 dBi
> *R$ 299,90*
> 
> *APC 5A c/ Pigtail* - Base/PTP com 2 conectores N
> ...


APC 5A c/ pigtail ja disponivel?

----------


## TsouzaR

> No ml e cara msm, peguei diretamente no distribuidor do meu estado o modelo de 20dbi ta 269,00 vou pegar so dele pela pouca diferença de preço. Ipool rodando ok, ja wom continua um lixo msm na versao 3. Estou usando apc90 5a paguei 430,00 se nao me falhe a memoria!


Wow! Sempre encontrei produtos mais baratos no ML do que nos distribuidores oficiais... talvez isso só se aplique a coisas que podem ser importadas do Paraguai, o que não é o caso de Intelbras/LigoWave.

É ainda mais surpreendente que o preço seu aí tenha sido inferior ao MSRP da Intelbras. Que distribuidor é esse? hehehe

----------


## JonasMT

> Wow! Sempre encontrei produtos mais baratos no ML do que nos distribuidores oficiais... talvez isso só se aplique a coisas que podem ser importadas do Paraguai, o que não é o caso de Intelbras/LigoWave.
> 
> É ainda mais surpreendente que o preço seu aí tenha sido inferior ao MSRP da Intelbras. Que distribuidor é esse? hehehe


Comprei assim que lançado, so nao tenho certeza do valor da basestation. Do restante se quiser posto foto da nota fiscal! E sempre acho produto mais barato da intelbras em distribuidor aqui no estado, apc 5m 18+ sempre via a mais de 400 pra cima, aqui pagava 350,00 e por ultimo promo a 270,00.

Oque nao gosto e tbm gosto kkkkk e que comprando 1 ou 50 o preço e o msm, tornando assim a vida do pequeno provedor mais justa perante os grande regional!

----------


## Poemander

Essa cpe é para ser usada em clientes, como fazemos com Nanostation Loco M5 ou NanoBeam M5 16dBi ou é mais indicada para PTP?

Abraço.

----------


## JonasMT

> Essa cpe é para ser usada em clientes, como fazemos com Nanostation Loco M5 ou nano ou NanoBeam M5 16dBi ou é mais indicada para PTP?
> 
> Abraço.


Cliente, para AP tem a base 90º ou apc 5a conectorizado!

----------


## Poemander

Jonas, ela trabalha bem com o protocolo iPoll?

Abraço.

----------


## Poemander

Olá, Diego... qual a banda máxima que o APC 5A-15 permite passar? Será que ela se comporta bem se for usada em um PTP , passando 60 mega?

Abraço.

----------


## JonasMT

Em base com 12 usuario, consegui 59mb no cliente a 1.8km.

Tem previsao par apc 5m 18 para ipoll3 no modo cpe?

----------


## Kuustela

> Em base com 12 usuario, consegui 59mb no cliente a 1.8km.
> 
> Tem previsao par apc 5m 18 para ipoll3 no modo cpe?


Clientes a 1.8km utilizou APC 5A-20 ?

----------


## JonasMT

> Clientes a 1.8km utilizou APC 5A-20 ?


Sim base apc 5a e no cliente apc 5a-20dbi ipoll3

----------


## Kuustela

> Sim base apc 5a e no cliente apc 5a-20dbi ipoll3


Comprei base apc 5a, pequei nas cpe, poderia ter ido direto na de 20dbi, a de 15dbi com clientes a 800 no máximo 900m acima disso não rola. ipoll 3 não ficou legal, ping acima de 100ms. funciona legal ai para vc?

----------


## JonasMT

> Comprei base apc 5a, pequei nas cpe, poderia ter ido direto na de 20dbi, a de 15dbi com clientes a 800 no máximo 900m acima disso não rola. ipoll 3 não ficou legal, ping acima de 100ms. funciona legal ai para vc?


Sim as de 15dbi larguei mao é muito ruim de sinal praticamente um nano loco, se comparada a sxt vote maria.

Sobre as base nao gostei muito nao, comprei 5 pra teste. Estou aguardando chegar o 5a conectorizado pra usar com as corneta algcom, depois que usa elas nao quer outra setorial.

Ping fica entre 8 a 15ms c/ ipoll3

----------


## Kuustela

> Sim as de 15dbi larguei mao é muito ruim de sinal praticamente um nano loco, se comparada a sxt vote maria.
> 
> Sobre as base nao gostei muito nao, comprei 5 pra teste. Estou aguardando chegar o 5a conectorizado pra usar com as corneta algcom, depois que usa elas nao quer outra setorial.
> 
> Ping fica entre 8 a 15ms c/ ipoll3


Acabei de comprar RB912, não pude esperar lançar a 5a conectorizada, irei utilizar as RB912 com algcom corneta (primeira vez com essas setoriais), assim que chegar a 5a conectorizado, irei comprar 4, e utilizar as 912 para PTP.

Já as base com poucos clientes conectado ta funcionando bem.

Obrigado pela troca de experiencia.

----------


## viatel

essa corneta da algcom é boa?

----------


## JonasMT

> essa corneta da algcom é boa?


Tenho quase 20 na rede, sao top!

----------


## Poemander

O APC 5A-15 é mais estável, comparada ao Wom 5000 Mimo?

Ela parece ser uma boa alternativa em relação ao Nanostation Loco M5 ou NanoBeam M5 16dBi... se ela tiver a qualidade que o amigo Viatel e o JonasMT relataram no começo do post, acho válido começar a usar nos clientes... sem falar que a diferença de preço reforça ainda mais a escolha...

Abraço.

----------


## JonasMT

> O APC 5A-15 é mais estável, comparada ao Wom 5000 Mimo?
> 
> Ela parece ser uma boa alternativa em relação ao Nanostation Loco M5 ou NanoBeam M5 16dBi... se ela tiver a qualidade que o amigo Viatel e o JonasMT relataram no começo do post, acho válido começar a usar nos clientes... sem falar que a diferença de preço reforça ainda mais a escolha...
> 
> Abraço.


Muito mas estavel, nem comparaçao. Eu tenho uma raiva lascada do wom kkkkk

Ja tenho cerca de 30 apc 5a na rede e acaba de chegar mais 50 gostei do radio até o momento.

----------


## Poemander

Jonas, pela sua experiência com esse CPE, ela é tão robusta quanto o Nanostation Loco M5 ou NanoBeam M5 16dBi?

Pode substituir os dois sem deixa a desejar?

Abraço.

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas, pela sua experiência com esse CPE, ela é tão robusta quanto o Nanostation Loco M5 ou NanoBeam M5 16dBi?
> 
> Pode substituir os dois sem deixa a desejar?
> 
> Abraço.


Se robusto for durabilidade, é sim com certeza ABSOLUTA! É ligowave, tenho varios apc 5n 18+ a mais de 3 anos rodando e nem lembro deles.

Nivel de sinal sao bem parecidos na mesma distancia, só que 15dbi é bem fraquinho assim como o nano loco m5 tenho usado ele até 1km apenas.

----------


## Poemander

Obrigado por responder, amigo Jonas...

Eu procurava algum equipamento para instalação em cliente que pudesse substituir o Nanostation Loco M5 em matéria de qualidade... estava pensando até em usar nos clientes o WOM 5000 Mimo... mas agora o APC 5a 15 é a primeira opção, aliado ao preço mais em conta...

Abraço.

----------


## JonasMT

Pessoal fuja dessa base 90 da intelbras em 2 meses de uso ja tive 4 b.o.
Primeiro ficava desconectando geral do painel.
Segundo nao deixa disca o pppoe.
Terceiro e quarto radio travo so indo pessoalmente desligar e ligar.

Na moral lixo de radio, isso que so tenho 4 na rede. Vou comprar 2 conectorizado e testa ate la suspendi a compra de cpe, pois nao uso nada dem tdma pois e so dor de cabeça acima de 20 user!

----------


## Kuustela

Tô com essa base aqui, mais com ipoll não rola. Fica desconectado, usando sem ipoll tá de boa. Acredito que o seu problema seja o tdma

----------


## JonasMT

> Tô com essa base aqui, mais com ipoll não rola. Fica desconectado, usando sem ipoll tá de boa. Acredito que o seu problema seja o tdma


Pois e tenho mais 2x com ipoll e tudo ok. Mas continua essa zica vou abandonar a marca. Hj em dia 5.8 sem tdma e mais de 20 cliente nao vira!

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigo Jonas... você já fez alguma experiência com o APC 5A-15 como AP (na torre) e outro(s) APC 5A-15 como cliente?

Pergunto isso pq tenho em minha torre como AP, NanoStation M5 e WOM 5000 Mimo, funcionando sem problema algum... e nos clientes tenho usado Nanostation Loco M5 e NanoBeam M5 16dBi...

Entretanto, se o APC 5A-15 é tão bom quanto parece, vou trocar os WOM 5000 Mimo que estão na torre, por ele... e dependendo, troco até os NanoStation M5... 

Assim poderia usar o APC 5A-15 ou APC 5A-20 na torre e APC 5A-15 nos clientes...

Alguém que usa o sistema dessa forma, se puder compartilhar suas experiências e impressões, será de grande valia...


Abraço a todos...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Ola JonasMT,

Gostaríamos de entender com mais detalhes o que pode estar ocorrendo em seu cenário com os nossos BaseStations, pois toda linha APC 5A possui a mesma placa, mudando somente a antena de um para o outro. Para isso, precisamos entrar em contato via telefone para acompanhar essa situação ocorrendo em tempo real. Por favor nos informe via mensagem privada os seus contatos para que nossa equipe possa entrar em contato com o senhor!

*Recomendamos aos usuários do fórum, que ao se deparar com um cenário ou comportamento atípico, poste aqui no fórum alguns prints, descrevendo a situação ocorrida e os testes já realizados para que a comunidade consiga lhe ajudar!*

Att.
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Em base com 12 usuario, consegui 59mb no cliente a 1.8km.
> 
> Tem previsao par apc 5m 18 para ipoll3 no modo cpe?


Você tá usando ipoll 3?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Sim as de 15dbi larguei mao é muito ruim de sinal praticamente um nano loco, se comparada a sxt vote maria.
> 
> Sobre as base nao gostei muito nao, comprei 5 pra teste. Estou aguardando chegar o 5a conectorizado pra usar com as corneta algcom, depois que usa elas nao quer outra setorial.
> 
> Ping fica entre 8 a 15ms c/ ipoll3


Tá usando wom nesse mesmo setor pra ver como se comporta com ipoll 3?

----------

